# I just love her!



## k4t13 (Mar 1, 2012)

*I just love them!!*

Words cannot explain just how much I love them!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I love that last picture  She looks like she enjoyed her prezzies!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Precious photos. :smile: I know exactly what you mean. I'm typing right now with one hand so I don't disturb the tiny beast sleeping on my other arm...


----------



## k4t13 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks guys! I can't change the thread title. I want it to say "I just love them". I was going to do two separate threads for each dog, but decided to do it all in one... and now I can't change it!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Love your pictures. Two spoilt little pups. I totally get how you feel, it's not humanly possible to love my dog and my cat more than I do right now. Thanks for posting, they are neat pictures.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww, how precious!
Love the last picture!


----------

